# Good blog about Muslim Ministry



## Pergamum (Oct 28, 2009)

Circumpolar


Very insightful blog on Muslim ministry.

See Timothy Tennant's article posted for sure.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks! Not too many people seem to love Muslims enough to witness to them. I personally witness to all my Muslim clients even if I lose their business. There is too much hatred of Muslims among us Christians in the West.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 2, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> Thanks! Not too many people seem to love Muslims enough to witness to them. I personally witness to all my Muslim clients even if I lose their business. There is too much hatred of Muslims among us Christians in the West.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 2, 2009)

Added to Bloglines...


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 2, 2009)

Our church is actually seeking a missionary to be placed among the Pakistani Muslims in Toronto (I think Scarborough). It is in our 2010 budget, but we don't yet have any solid candidates, so far as I can tell. I think it is advertised in Christian Renewal. Any interested parties???

But yes, I agree with you on the whole.


----------

